
Potential Origin of 2019-NCoV as a Bioweapons Research Breach - allovernow
https://medium.com/@siradrianbond/coronavirus-2019-ncov-part-1-d6a338eed7c5
======
allovernow
This is delving into conspiracy theory territory, but the wealth of
circumstantial evidence, in the form of related researcher affiliations, past
publications, inconsistencies in Chinese media reporting, and suspicious
Google maps manipulation, as outlined in the article, is damning.

------
dekhn
It is exceptionally irresponsible to make claims like this.

~~~
allovernow
If the evidence is comprehensive and solid, at what point does it become
responsible (or necessary) to do so?

~~~
dekhn
when the evidence is comprehensive and solid. The medium post is basically
9/11 truther-class speculation.

~~~
allovernow
How does a virus leaking from a laboratory even approach the ridiculousness of
a 9/11 conspiracy theory when cases of e.g. SARS have been confirmed to have
leaked from labs just like this one?

This article just establishes strong indicators that the virus was under
research at the lab - that alone is perfectly plausible and requires no
conspiracy. You don't have to take all the facts in the article at face value
but the basic idea is plausible.

